
DiscoRunner BASIC Interpreter and Applesoft BASIC Emulator - empressplay
http://discorunner.com/download/
======
chazu
Very neat project - Looks like a fun, nostalgic diversion for me. Also, big
ups for the Computer Chronicles footage in your video, really takes me back.

~~~
empressplay
Thanks =)

